# Lenovo G550 maximale Menge RAM



## floert (25. März 2013)

Hallo, ich habe ein Lenovo G550 Notebook in dem momentan 4gb RAM verbaut sind, ich habe jetzt aber 2x8gb speicher dafür bestellt, mein Frage ist nun ob das auch funktioniern wird?? ich hoffe es, ach ja, das ist das system: sysProfile: ID: 111592 - martinh3 laut dem Verkäufer schon aber ich habe auch das Gegenteil gelesn...


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. März 2013)

Mehr als 8GB Ram werden erst mit Sandy Bridge unterstützt. Installier vorher auf jeden Fall das aktuelle Bios, aber ich glaube nicht das die Konfig laufen wird. Wahrscheinlich ist mit 2*4GB ist Schluss.


----------



## Thallassa (25. März 2013)

Die Bestellung kannst du stornieren, mit einem Penryn sind keine 2 x 8 GB möglich. Vielleicht gehen insgesamt 8GB, also 2 x 4GB, aber selbst da wäre ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## floert (25. März 2013)

echlich, das ist ******** weil sie sie schon losgeschickt haben glabe ich, steht das 100% fest??


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. März 2013)

Laut Intel untersützt der GL40 aus deinem Profil sogar nur 4GB. Auch wenn dieser Wert häufig nur auf den damals erhältlichen Modulen basiert, 16GB werden sicher nicht laufen.

PS: Die CPU erreicht unter Last 101 Grad? Das wird den Pentium mit Sicherheit in kurzer Zeit killen.


----------



## floert (25. März 2013)

wiso biten sie dann bitte das upgrade kit auf 16gb überhaupt an: Dolphin 2x 8Gb 16GB Ram Notebook Speicher Lenovo G550e G550L G560 G560A G560e 4053044032328 | eBay zu den 101° das wird nicht stimmen hab aber schon lange nicht mehr nachgeschaut


----------



## Thallassa (25. März 2013)

floert schrieb:


> wiso biten sie dann bitte das upgrade kit auf 16gb überhaupt an: Dolphin 2x 8Gb 16GB Ram Notebook Speicher Lenovo G550e G550L G560 G560A G560e 4053044032328 | eBay zu den 101° das wird nicht stimmen hab aber schon lange nicht mehr nachgeschaut


 
Weil's eBay ist und nur von G550e und G550L was dasteht, nicht G550 - das sind unterschiedliche Notebooks und solange es die mit einem Sandy i7 gegeben hat, vertragen sie auch 16GB

Und 16Gb So-Dimm gibt's günstiger.


----------



## floert (25. März 2013)

ok, ich verstehe, tja pech ich hoffe nur dass sie es noch nicht wirklich abgeschickt haben und die bestellung änden können, aber danke für die infos


----------



## floert (28. März 2013)

ich hoffe das 8gb laufen werden, weiss da einer bescheid pber das??


----------

